# Projeto Escolar - Construção de pluviómetro



## Prof BioGeo (10 Nov 2014 às 22:20)

Como disse há algum tempo atrás, os alunos de um curso vocacional em funcionamento na Escola Básica de Pias (Serpa) iniciaram um projeto para a construção de um pluviómetro tipo _Hellmann_. O projeto está relacionado com a temática do curso, que está orientado para a Produção Agroalimentar. Com efeito, além das disciplinas curriculares tradicionais, estes alunos têm a seu cargo a "gestão" de uma horta. É precisamente para tentar quantificar a chuva que cai na horta que surge a necessidade e a ideia de construir o pluviómetro. A construção propriamente dita começou exatamente hoje! Seguem-se algumas imagens! (A identidade dos alunos foi preservada)

O tubo de PVC com 160mm de diâmetro e um metro de comprimento, já com as marcações para o corte






A fase de corte!





O material já cortado e a garrafa coletora





... e o indispensável funil!





A fixar o funil com silicone





O funil já colado, visto de cima


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2014 às 22:22)

Boa iniciativa, talvez desperte o bicho a algum aluno(a) .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

Muito bem ! Deixem seguimento e, se possível, os valores a que têm chegado depois das últimas calibrações !


----------



## actioman (11 Nov 2014 às 14:52)

Projectos destes são sempre de louvar!
O ensino está muito teorizado e tudo o que seja prático é sempre palpável e mais apelativo.

Tal como disse o Daniel, depois gostava tb de saber o resultado final e se funciona!!


----------



## nuninho (11 Nov 2014 às 17:12)

Porque a tua construção de pluviómetro é grande? Mas você não é importante porque o meu velho pluviómetro (Watson W-8681) é muito bom.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Nov 2014 às 21:35)

nuninho disse:


> Porque a tua construção de pluviómetro é grande? Mas você não é importante porque o meu velho pluviómetro (Watson W-8681) é muito bom.



Se entendo a pergunta, aquilo que quer saber é o porquê de estarmos a construir um pluviómetro "tão grande". Ora bem, como disse no início, a ideia é construir um pluviómetro tipo _Hellmann_. De acordo com as normas da OMM, este deve ter uma superfície de recolha de água de 200cm^2, o que equivale a um diâmetro de 15,96cm. Esta é a razão pela qual optámos por usar tubo de PVC com 160mm de diâmetro. Grande? Não! É o mais aproximado das medidas oficiais *deste tipo de pluviómetros!* Antes do início da construção do pluviómetro, foram discutidos aspetos teóricos sobre medição da precipitação. Nessa fase, explorei com "papel e lápis" questões de áreas e volumes, numa articulação com a disciplina de Matemática. Foi igualmente abordada a questão da relação "mm de precipitação" com "l/m^2 de precipitação". Depois disso, apresentei vários tipos de pluviómetro aos alunos até chegarmos ao _Hellmann_ oficial. E, a partir daí, foi escolher o material, escolher as medidas, comprar o que era necessário e... mãos à obra!

Continuaremos a dar notícias!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Nov 2014 às 22:15)

Procedemos hoje à montagem do pluviómetro na horta da Escola! Apresentam-se algumas imagens ilustrativas desta última fase do projeto.

Todas as peças do pluviómetro já prontas e a proveta que vai permitir medir o volume de água recolhido





O pluviómetro já montado





A horta onde vai ser instalado o pluviómetro





A abrir o buraco para a instalação e fixação do poste de suporte





O poste de suporte já no lugar





E o pluviómetro finalmente montado! Agora é esperar que chova!!!










Ao autores do projeto: os alunos do Curso Vocacional da EB de Pias!






Para finalizar, uma imagem do céu de Pias hoje à tarde!






Certamente que nem tudo está perfeito... Mas valeu a pena o trabalho pois permitiu trazer para o terreno questões que normalmente apenas são abordadas nos manuais (precipitação e sua quantificação)! Além disso, sendo o curso na área da Produção Agroalimentar, os alunos passam a poder medir com algum rigor a quantidade de precipitação caída na horta e, assim, determinarem a quantidade de água a fornecer por rega.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Nov 2014 às 14:42)

1.º registo do nosso pluviómetro, relativo ao evento de ontem:

Volume recolhido = 268 ml
Precipitação = *13,4mm* (Tendo em conta que o diâmetro da boca de receção é de 160mm).

Valor relativamente tímido quando comparado com os cerca de 30mm de Serpa! Mas nestes eventos, é uma situação comum. Aliás, em Moura (infelizmente sem registos) a chuva foi também muito pouca.


----------

